# Peta Targets Eva Longoria



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.contactmusic.com/new/xml...rget longoria after hunting boasts_21_02_2006


----------



## Engelsmung (Jan 12, 2005)

*yum*

I'd like to "target" her...


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

PETA has got to be some of the stupidist individuals I have ever seen.


----------



## treehug (Mar 7, 2005)

*who?*

Thought PETA stood for People Eating Tasty Animals


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

We could call the show DESPERATE MOONBATS


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2005)

Jim C said:


> We could call the show DESPERATE MOONBATS


 thats funny right there. :banana:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Marvin said:


> thats funny right there. :banana:



every spring the Circus comes to Cincinnati (no not the swearing in of the new council but Ringling Brothers:wink: ). For the last several years, PETA nuts-both domestic and imported brands, engaged in some street theater antics. from 03-05 the show involved an attractive almost naked woman wearing nothing but tiger stripe paint, a bikini bottom with her breasts covered with a placard saying "THE CIRCUS EXPLOITS TIGERS" or something like that. She was housed in a small cage on Fountain Square. The times she did this it was 45 or so degrees. She was about to freeze but when one woman offered her a sweatshirt and some hose, she said she had to feel the pain that her "brother tigers" felt. One year, some college boys counter-protested with signs reading PETA EXPLOITS WOMENS BODIES. NOthing upsets PETA fanatics more than having people laugh at them and the frat boys guerilla combat actions were effective.

This year, fountain square is under renovation. They moved the show to a nearby street corner and managed to get some face time on a local news show. The show this time involved a "Dominatrix" in a black mask and vinyl body suit complete with walk on your face boots and a cat o'nine tails whip apparently purchased from some fetish shop. Her co protestor was some guy in tight black trunks whom she lashed with the faux whip. The sign they posted said WHIPS AND CHAINS ARE FOR THE BEDROOM not the Circus.

I missed this years spectacle but reports indicate that most of the people were laughing, I doubt it kept anyone away from the high top


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Methinks we need a refresher picture for those wondering what them PETA MOONBATS look like Jim.....

I love it.... desperate MOONBATS. 

We had a recent incident in WNY that brought out some MOONBATS. Apparently someone illegally set a trap and snared a coyote in a foot-hold. The local SPCA "rescued" the coyote, nursed it back to health and released it, right in the Amherst/ Tonawanda suburban area it was trapped in. :doh:

Had some clown from an ANti Hunting group write a letter to the Buffalo News Editor about how "barbaric" trapping is. MOONBAT! I wrote a response that should start the fur flying.... Was published yesterday.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Eva can hunt with me anytime*

   :wink: :wink:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

doctariAFC said:


> Methinks we need a refresher picture for those wondering what them PETA MOONBATS look like Jim.....
> 
> I love it.... desperate MOONBATS.
> 
> ...


hmmm

lets see-Guard batty is on my home computer
lets see if I can pull him up or at least give you his belfry-site


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

Finally, a reason to like Eva (aside from the obvious)...

I wish the Hollywierd dingbats could see the PETAistas for what they are: a bunch of feel-good nazis.

So they want Eva to shut up about her hunting experiences; that sounds like "censorship" to me. They've been "investigating" her; that smacks of "McCarthyism" to me. They want her to go hunting with VP Cheney (I guess hoping she gets shot); sounds like "hate speech" to me. It all typifies the sort of "openness" and "tolerance" the leftists or so fond of these days.


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

there really is a dream girl:embara:


----------



## sticbow (Feb 29, 2004)

*PeTa kills too*

Doesn't their members kill animals too, I seem to remember a couple of PETA workers dumping animals they killed in public dumpsters.

and, if they found a cure for AIDS using animals for testing they (PETA) would still be against it, but still that doesn't stop the Vice President of PETA from using insulin to stay alive to spew the crap they are famous for.
If they are so "Hollier than thou" have the VP stop taking Insulin.


----------



## Like The Angel (Nov 14, 2005)

They do kill animals yes, I believe they mainly use poisons against dogs and cats since they can't take care of them.


----------



## wyofoamhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

*www.petakillsanimals.com*



Like The Angel said:


> They do kill animals yes, I believe they mainly use poisons against dogs and cats since they can't take care of them.


Well, they can, but they simply choose not to, not because they don't have the money (PETA pulled in $19.5 million last year), it is because the animals are too much trouble to take care of and they aren't about taking care of animals. Live animals are nothing more than props to PETA, so their extremist group can pull in more money from nitwits who think PETA is an animal-welfare organization, instead of a full-fledged hate group.

Check out the website PETAKILLSANIMALS.COM for more information:
http://www.petakillsanimals.com/

The links below contain graphic images of adoptable puppies/kittens slaughtered by PETA's employees, that were first jammed in tiny cages, in the back of an absolutely filthy PETA van before they were killed:

http://www.petakillsanimals.com/petaVictims.cfm
http://www.petakillsanimals.com/petaTrial2.cfm


----------



## Free Range (Apr 18, 2005)

Anybody have a web-site where we can send encouraging comments to Eva, supporting her, and letting her know that Newkirk isn’t the only one watching celebrities that hunt. I think a couple thousand responses from fellow hunters would go a long way to helping Eva stand up to Newkirk.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*free range*

look at the bottom of the artical linked in the first post. You can leave a message there.


----------



## danimal7802 (Nov 29, 2004)

dude.....i would sooooooooooooo marry her.:tongue:


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

danimal7802 said:


> dude.....i would sooooooooooooo marry her.:tongue:


Only if the marriage was valid for a weekend, or an extended weekend

W-I-F-E is a 4-Letter word.....


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

Eva is my kind of woman. Too bad for her I'm already married.


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

sticbow said:


> Doesn't their members kill animals too, I seem to remember a couple of PETA workers dumping animals they killed in public dumpsters.
> 
> and, if they found a cure for AIDS using animals for testing they (PETA) would still be against it, but still that doesn't stop the Vice President of PETA from using insulin to stay alive to spew the crap they are famous for.
> If they are so "Hollier than thou" have the VP stop taking Insulin.


The insulin they use today is synthetic.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Dchiefransom said:


> The insulin they use today is synthetic.


He is referring to the VP of PETA, and her source of insulin is from dogs. She justified her use of this as "well, I need my life so I can protect animals". What a crock of hooey. Many diabetics need their life to protect and care for their FAMILIES. But that doesn't count in PETA's eyes. 

Elitism at its finest, and most dangerous, might I add.


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

doctariAFC said:


> He is referring to the VP of PETA, and her source of insulin is from dogs. She justified her use of this as "well, I need my life so I can protect animals". What a crock of hooey. Many diabetics need their life to protect and care for their FAMILIES. But that doesn't count in PETA's eyes.
> 
> Elitism at its finest, and most dangerous, might I add.


Thanks Doc.


----------



## lioness (Apr 3, 2006)

*in response to the conversation*

http://petakillsanimals.com/petaTrial2.cfm

and they call hunters, unethical and inhumane?   :zip:


----------



## lioness (Apr 3, 2006)

:embara: now I am red faced it was already posted sowwy


----------



## TroutBum (Apr 21, 2006)

Engelsmung said:


> I'd like to "target" her...


+1 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Sounds like a good time to drop Miss Langoria a letter thanking for not being ashamed of being a hunter.


----------



## kcarcherguy (Feb 18, 2005)

Last week we had two naked women (covered in flowers unfortunately) here in Kansas City laying in coffins acting dead aside a busy intersection, somehow representative of the people that die from eating meat. There was also a person dressed as a bird (I think it was a chicken) dancing around handing out flyers.

Stupid things like this destroy what little credibility PETA and its membership have. If I were not pro-hunting/pro-steak eating, and were on the fence about the issues, I'd probably lean in the other direction just to avoid being thought of as someone who associates with these moronic people. As with all sensitive issues in today's society, the stupid people at the forefront often undermine the cause they're acting stupid on behalf of. 

Keep up the good work PETA. :wink:


----------



## SyberEagle (Apr 9, 2006)

*PETA goes after the wrong people*

My wife and I show Irish Setters in AKC and UKC shows. Everyone has got to be constantly on guard for these nutcases showing up and taking off with your dogs. We were at a show last year in Louisville and they went into someones camper and loaded up 4 of there dogs. Fortunately they were stopped before they got away.
My point is that of all the neglected back yard dogs that exist in this world that these people should be helping, they go after show dogs because apparently running them around in a ring for a few minutes while being judged is cruel. These dogs get treated like royalty. Heck my dogs eat better than I do half the time. These dogs are brushed and washed at least twice a week, given vitamin suppliments in addition to the highest quality food out there. They get regular vet checks, the list goes on and on.
These idiots need to get there heads out of there a_ _es and look around at where the problems really are for a change!!!:angry: :angry: :angry: 
I will now climb down off my soap box and return you to your regularly scheduled thread.


----------

